# Pocky Aug. 21/08 to Dec. 10, 2010 Last of the Sugah�s



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Pocky Aug. 21/08 to Dec. 10, 2010 Last of the Sugah’s*

The story all began like so many stories, a kijiji ad, a hamster cage, 4 ratties with a teeny tiny lovely girl named Sweetie (a quick name made up for her e-spay appointment the following Monday after I was assured she only might be pregnant)…Well the babies arrived the next morning…and the Sugah’s entered my life. ;D

Pocky was an adventuress from the time her peepers opened. She was the tough girl of the bunch and even later in life got separated from her sisters and moved in with The Bad Girls who were beating on the softer sisters. She finally did get reunited with them and she hung up her Bad Girl attitude for good.

Pocky, luckily for her, got a mammary tumour at 9 months of age, and was spayed at the same time of the removal. This lengthened her life considerably. All her sisters ended up with tumours and one had PT…if I only knew then…. :-\

I never expected the Pockster to be my last girl and the most special one in my heart. She and I had a real love affair as she outlived her sister, cagemates I introduced her to, etc. Towards the end my feisty chubby girl ended up terrified of other rats and would lunge at them with mouth open, making this god awful screech, then she would stiffen and bolt as fast as she could away from the Beasts. After her last sister was put to sleep I despaired at my Pocky living alone the rest of her life. She was a loving kind little girl, not especially bright but sooo emotive. I tried her with gentle males (*screech, run*), older gentle females (*screech, run*), and even babies with the same result. Then I tried her with baby boy Keiran. She at first put up with him, then she took care of him. Later on when she was a bit more frail Keiran would take care of her. It was incredibly sweet.

My Pocky has had a really good life, many many friends, cagemates, cages, experiences (bad and good), and lived until 28 months outliving all her siblings by a lot. I shall miss her desperately, her big bright eyes, her dash when she thinks its Med time, or Ensure time, the little mouth latched onto the syringe, her stocky front arms waving like an excited young child reaching for a desired toy., her cuddles with me overnight on the bed. I am sure she is with her sisters now, happily grooming Pez, Marley, her sisters and mom. You will always be missed my Pocky girl. *heart*

Pocky loved her toes…nomnomnom









My baby girl who loved her food









Pocky was good at posing from an early age









Pretty belly!!









Pocky loved her food giggle









Chubby girl after her spay and removal









Ooops someone fell over









“Well, while I am here…there’s toes…nomnomnom”









Her new little man Keiran



























I love you too Pocky!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Pocky Aug. 21/08 to Dec. 10, 2010 Last of the Sugah’s*

Rest in Peace Pocky, play hard and rest well at the rainbow bridge <3


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Pocky Aug. 21/08 to Dec. 10, 2010 Last of the Sugah’s*

Beautiful girl. She can now rest in peace. Im sorry for your loss


----------

